# vise-grips as a nutcracker



## bluewhisper (Nov 19, 2014)

Since the jaws can be set to close at a certain gap, you can set it to whatever type of nutshell you're cracking. The jaws stop closing without crushing all the way through the nut. With this birds-beak type of jaws, you can tweak the gap simply by moving the nut closer to the center.













nutcracker_zps9a663548.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Nov 19, 2014






The ability to control the closing increases the percentage of intact meats you get.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't under stand. Will you bring a big bag of pecans and show me?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fpmich (Sep 26, 2015)

post deleted.

Old thread.

sry


----------

